
21 days without a whinge - matteuan
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/commentisfree/2016/aug/23/experience-my-attempt-to-go-21-days-without-a-whinge-took-me-six-months
======
seycombi
whinge = complain persistently and in a peevish or irritating way

